# Vypísknout



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, 
potřebovala bych pomoc s tím slovesem.
To je rozhovor:
- Jak moh muj otec spadnout s letadlem? Povídam hrozně hlubokým hlasem.
- Dobrá votázka... pan Cimbura ze svýho hadrovýho lože tentokrát úplně vypísk. 
Nerozumím tady co to ten vypísk znamená. Že křičel? Že pískal?
Děkuju moc moc


----------



## texpert

Intonace hlasu při emotivním výkřiku, třeba auuu! Nejčastěji falzet.


----------



## kusurija

texpert said:


> Intonace hlasu při emotivním výkřiku, třeba auuu! Nejčastěji falzet.


Ano, potvrzuji. Jen pro zřetelnost významu: tedy náhle zvýšeným (velmi vysokým) hlasem. S pískáním to má společné snad jen výšku zvuku.


----------



## ytre

hadrové lože ... pokud jde o nemocnou osobu se sípavým hlasem třeba pri bronchitidě nebo jiném onemocnění. Asi může jít o zdůraznění, úsilí promluvit i přes trvající obtíže. Piskavý nebo hvízdavý hlas. Jak psal texpert falzet.


----------

